# Blue Water Conditions



## FluidDynamic (Sep 3, 2016)

Looking Good out there.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Indeed.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Yesterday marked a really nice looking color change out near the Elbow, but what is the bottom graph? Temperature?

Edit: Looks REALLY nice out there right. You can see color changes without the chlorophyll filter.


----------



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

*Temp Break, Blue Water and Flying Fish*

We pushed off yesterday morning to fish the chlorophyll break around 40 miles south of Pensacola. It was right there as shown. Biggest color change in the shortest area I have seen. The temp went from 79 to 80 in a quarter mile. Clear blue water with so many flying fish of all sizes. We thought we were going to get bit almost instantly it looked so good. After trolling in and out of the line for hours without so much as a look we had to give it up and head north. A floating pail gave up a keeper tripletail and a bunch of rudderfish that bit on bare hooks. We used them for AJ bait on a stop on the way in.


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

What website or aap did you get the water color report?


----------



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

*Free Website I use*

https://worldview.earthdata.nasa.gov/


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

Can someone smarter than me post a current map from this site? I spent an hour trying to find something that looks like the one above and had no luck.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Bluecape said:


> Can someone smarter than me post a current map from this site? I spent an hour trying to find something that looks like the one above and had no luck.


You have to add the chlorophyll layer on the base image. It runs a day behind, but it still is useful for getting a rough approximation to the location of the color change. Try this link.

https://worldview.earthdata.nasa.go...37427079,-84.15495794627336,30.73599903052079


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

https://optics.marine.usf.edu/cgi-b...=1#A20152242015230.1KM.GCOOS.7DAY.L3D.OCI.png


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

Just click on yesterdays date and you should be able to figure it out


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Here you go... Tight Lines..:thumbup:


----------



## Finmanfish (Dec 12, 2016)

The problem out there right now is that the Altimetry is horrible! The downwelling of water chases the palagics out of the area. If you have Hilton’s look at the Altimetry report and you will see our area is currently in serious Downwelling/dead water. Just my 2cents guys. Thanks!


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

It was sure dead out there saturday. Trolled a nice color change for hours, grass, floating debris, nada, nothing. Another guy at my marina was trolling same area, he caught one gaffer dolphin and lost another. No other hits.


----------

